# 2014 Cruze diesel shows shipped!



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I need to know snow tire sizes, anyone have em on the 2014 diesel yet?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Tire Rack is showing 215/55-17 or if you get 16" wheels 215/60-16 for snow tires on the diesel. 

They also show alternate fits of 205/55-17 or 205/65-16 if you wanted a narrower tread, which is good for snow.

OEM is 215/55-17


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Thx! Anything wonky on steel wheels and do i need to use tire pressure monitors?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't see why steel wheels of the proper size would cause any issues. no TPMS would trigger an error, but will not affect drivability.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

215x60x16

And i think my dealership use Verano 16 inches rim!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ElectroJoe (Nov 12, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Tire Rack is showing 215/55-17 or if you get 16" wheels 215/60-16 for snow tires on the diesel.
> 
> They also show alternate fits of 205/55-17 or 205/65-16 if you wanted a narrower tread, which is good for snow.
> 
> OEM is 215/55-17


Doesn't the Diesel version have larger break calipers? I was under the impression that a 16 inch wheel would no longer fit.


----------

